

Tell HN: After suffering NewMogul withdrawal, I built another. Please stop by. - falsestprophet

It is called moniedinterests.com.<p>NewMogul.com was a community about economics, investing,
entrepreneurship and other similar things started by the prolific Hacker News user nickb.<p>It was a community that was very much like the early days of Hacker News (then Startup News). It had clever people of every sort. (Hopefully, you all return.)<p>Both New Mogul and nickb disappeared; he moved on to other things. So, I made moniedinterests.com<p>Please stop by.<p>edit: It isn't a HN clone, because I don't know Arc well and want to be able to add new features. I know: that's lame.
======
rjett
A lot of the newmogul guys have gone over to markenomics.com fyi. Still,
congrats on hacking together a solution to the newmogul problem.

~~~
falsestprophet
Yeah, I just heard about that today. So far it is only like six of them. But,
I'm definitely interested in collaborating.

------
middus
You should fix this:

Warning: Unknown: write failed: No space left on device (28) in Unknown on
line 0

Warning: Unknown: Failed to write session data (files). Please verify that the
current setting of session.save_path is correct (/tmp) in Unknown on line 0

~~~
falsestprophet
Thanks. I put this up on a shared host because I didn't want to serve my
ghetto "my first php application" from my production server that hosts my
Python work (and livelihood).

Yeah, shared hosts are ugly. I'm getting on the phone now.

edit: They refuse to acknowledge the problem. They said "you get what you pay
for" and tried to upsell me to their dedicated hosting.

So, I will put this on my server later today.

~~~
aarongough
If you're looking for a shared host that won't stooge you I highly recommend
HostGator. My company uses them for all our clients and we couldn't be
happier.

~~~
falsestprophet
Thanks they look great.

~~~
aarongough
Of course! I'm happy to give them the business given how well they've treated
me. I've been using them for almost 5 years now with absolutely no serious
issues! I don't think there's too many affordable hosts out there these days
that are like that.

(edit: I can't recommend them for Rails though. They will hosts Rails apps,
but only via a CGI interface which is crazy slow. If you're ever looking for a
good Rails host try <http://www.blueboxgrp.com/>)

------
qeorge
Would be nice if the links on the main page went directly to the article
instead of the comments page.

~~~
falsestprophet
You are right. I'll fix it.

edit: fixed

------
TheElder
Clickable link: <http://moniedinterests.com/>

------
jaddison
If I can make a suggestion, put some sort of border on the outside edge of the
main content area... the content blends in with the background image a little
too much for me.

Good luck with this idea!

~~~
falsestprophet
What kind of border do you recommend?

------
toffer
I only see 6 links on the front page. NewMogul had 30. 30 links on the front
page is much, much more usable than 6.

I go to aggregator/news sites like this for interesting links...show me more!

~~~
falsestprophet
You are definitely right. I'll get on that.

But, please feel free to sign up and post some links too. :)

edit: now 20

------
hardik
Great work! What are the future plans?

How is your experience on pligg? I had tried it last year and came back with
bad taste in my mouth.

~~~
falsestprophet
Several members of the community have been very helpful, but the code and
templates are a total disaster.

If moniedinterests attracts a community, then I may write a replacement system
or aggressively refactor pligg (that would be a good excuse to learn PHP
well).

